# Deer Have a Short Slap Fight in Tennessee



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2017)

I've seen a lot of deer in my day, but can't say I've ever seen them slapping each other like this.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 1, 2017)

I've seen that, frequently...usually in the Winter if I put some corn out for them.  They gather around the corn, then begin to "argue".  If I spread it out over a fairly wide area, they get along nicely, but if I put it in a pile, the fun starts.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 1, 2017)

We all have our spats even the dear deer..


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 1, 2017)

:laugh:
Reminds me of kangaroos boxing videos.


----------

